# Vets in Norway



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

We are off to Norway mid july with dog and in addition to the within 10 days of entry tapeworm treatment it is also a requirement to repeat the treatment within 7 days of arrival. Our place of entry will be Kristiansand or Larvik. I am searching for vets but wondered if anyone here had any info.


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

Problem solved. I am now in contact with an English speaking vet in Kristiansand.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Please could you give details of the Vet on your return to add to the growing Vets List.


----------

